# Game Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @ Seattle Supersonics



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* January 21st, 2005 - 9:30 PM (Central Time)*


*Minnesota Timberwolves (19-19)* @ *Seattle Supersonics (27-10) *



Last Meeting: Seattle 103, Minnesota 92 



*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*




































































With the way Minnesota has been playing, there's not any reason to think they will win this game against Seattle. Seattle is a top-notch offensive team, and Minnesota has been terrible on the defensive end during their big slump. Minnesota has been terrible all season long at forcing TO's, and Seattle has been very good at taking care of the ball. Minnesota has to force some TO's and control the tempo if they want to win. Maybe they step up and play a huge game knowing that a sub 500 record is creeping up on them


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is recent quote:

"I know they’ve had some injuries and they’ve lost some games, but they still have the same group they had last year. That’s still a very good team. We’re going to have to play good basketball to beat them." 

Sonics Coach Nate McMillan on the Timberwolves 


Yes, the T-Wolves are struggling, but any team with KG on it can beat any other team with some support from the rest of the team. Unfortunately, that support has not been there consistently therefor the T-Wolves.

I was pulling for the T-Wolves to beat the Lakers earlier this week. I just wish that KG would shoot more and exercise more of his potential dominance. When he is "on", he is unstoppable. I just hope that he doesn't dominate my Sonics tonight. I am looking forward to going to tonight's game in Key Arena - should be a sell-out.

G-Force


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>G-Force</b>!
> Yes, the T-Wolves are struggling, but any team with KG on it can beat any other team with some support from the rest of the team. Unfortunately, that support has not been there consistently therefor the T-Wolves.





In this little stretch Minnesota has been in, when KG steps up his game, the rest of the team takes a step down. That's been one of the big problems for them. I also agree that in the Lakers game, KG should have taken more shots, and I also think he should take more shots from here on out, especially when there's three below par offensive players in the starting lineup.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

Latley we have sucked defending the 3. And i belevie Seattle is around the top 3 point shooting team in the NBA. If we can stop their outside shots, we should win. Big IF though.

Seattle is 3rd in 3pt % at .374, 2nd in attempts, 2nd in makes.
minnesota LAST in 3pt defense at .381


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

KG is currently averaging 17.5 field goal attempts per game. Last season he averaged 19.7. He is getting to the free throw line at a greater clip this season, 7.5 FT attemps per game versus 5.7 FT attempts last season. His assists are up this year, too.

I know that people have been comparing this season to last season. The T-Wolves are likely being analyzed to death. When things are going great, less critical attention goes to picking apart statistics. But fail to meet high expectations and everything that you do is scrutinized.

Its been said before, but I agree that KG should take more shots. The underachievers on the team need to get their crap together idfthey want to make another run at the playoffs. I want to see them there, and they are in my division. They were my favored team in the playoffs last year.

G-Force


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Minnesota came up with a huge win tonight, from what I hear. I was watching the Spurs/Suns game, one of the best game I've ever witnessed. 




Minnesota got some great games from the bench players, namely Wally and Hudson, who combined for 54 points.  




I've been doubting the T-Wolves lately, but this win on Seattle's home floor banishes some of the doubt.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

That was probably the best game of the year by both Wally and Troy. Griff had a few nice blocks in the 4th as well. Garnett was very efficient, it seemed every time he shot it he made it. A very good game by the Wolves, hopefully we can keep it going.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Wow, what a stellar performance by Wally and THud, led the bench with 72 points or so, setting the team record.

Now, I've never seen Wally this pumped like before after he slammed the ball so hard after 3rd Quarter. I must thought he could get an ejection. Boy, am I wrong he wanted to get himself fired up again.


----------



## Smith (Jan 22, 2005)

This was a great win by the Wolves. To think that we could win a road game, and have it be against a very good Seattle team, it was amazing.

Wally Szczerbiak most definately was the reason we won this game. He came up huge time and time again. And when the Seattle crowd started booing him, he came up even bigger. I really think fans have to learn that booing a player only makes him play better. Sprewell in Denver, and now Szczerbiak in Seattle.

Garnett was his old usual self. 24 points, 8 rebounds, 7 assists. Just another day in the office.

But, the factor in this game. *Bench production.* When you get *72* points off the bench, it is really impossible to lose the game.

Go Wolves!


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>oblivion</b>!
> Seattle is 3rd in 3pt % at .374, 2nd in attempts, 2nd in makes.
> minnesota LAST in 3pt defense at .381


Well we didn't exactly shut them down from 3, (12-25 48%),it's just that we shot the ball lights out.
A huge win, but still defense needs improving. If we only had shot 50% instead of 58% this would have been a loss.
Seems that KG is shooting 61% last 5 games but he isn't taking enough shots to take advantage of that good percentage.

Lets hope they can carry this win over to portland


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Smith</b>!
> This was a great win by the Wolves. To think that we could win a road game, and have it be against a very good Seattle team, it was amazing.
> 
> Wally Szczerbiak most definately was the reason we won this game. He came up huge time and time again. And when the Seattle crowd started booing him, he came up even bigger. I really think fans have to learn that booing a player only makes him play better. Sprewell in Denver, and now Szczerbiak in Seattle.
> ...


Nice first post, indeed.

Welcome to the forums, Smith


----------



## Smith (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks, this looks like an awesome site, I will be here for awhile.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Wally Szczerbiak.


----------



## FightingSioux (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice to see Wally have a good game.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

We have seen Wally last night, but the question is, would we able to see any more of him later on?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

this was a huge statement game for the wolves. It looked as if the wolves were gonna drop below 500 and they beat one of the best teams this year.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Hopefully this'll shake the doldrums off their slump so far. They played a pretty phenomenal game. Good win for the wolves.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

The T-Wolves played a heck of a game - shot .581 for the whole game including 10 for 17 from beyond the arc. Hudson and Wally put up great games and KG quietly did what KG does every night. This game, he got alot of support from the rest of the team. Congratulations.

I'm kinda curious what you all think about Wally's, uhh, antics. Was he angry, just fired up, or both? I thought that he was going to get tee'ed up at least once for spiking the ball. It seemed out of character for Wally. 

G-Force


----------

